# Abdeckungen Stromschienen



## mariob (13 September 2010)

Hallo,
in unserer eigenen Trafostation sind die Stromschienen in der NSHV freiligend, d.h. nach dem Öffnen der Schranktüren sind diese Teile berührbar. In welchem Regelwerk ist die Ausführung eines zusätzlichen Berührungsschutzes festgelegt?


Danke
Mario


----------



## knabi (13 September 2010)

Hallo,

das dürfte die BGV-A3 sein!


Gruß

Holger


----------



## mariob (13 September 2010)

Hmmm,
ich habe mir das mal zu Gemüte geführt, geregelt ist das im Anhang 1, "Anpassung elektrischer Anlagen und Betriebsmittel an elektrotechnische Regeln".
Ich denke das da der Teil "Realisierung des teilweisen Berührungsschutzes für Bedienvorgänge nach
DIN VDE 0106 Teil 100, 3/83
bis zum 31. Dezember 1999"
zutrifft.
Ich kann nur mit den "Bedienvorgänge" nicht viel anfangen?!? Gilt das Öffnen der Schaltschranktür und z.B. Sicherungstausch als Bedienvorgang? Wo steht, das man alternativ auch ein Warnschild statt der Abdeckung verwenden darf?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## jabba (13 September 2010)

Quatsch mit Soße, hier werden wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Es handelt sich hierbei um (hoffentlich) einen Elektrischen Betriebsraum. Hier darf nicht jeder rein, noch nicht einmal der Chef, es sei denn er hat die Erforderliche Bereichtigung für elektrische Betriebsräume.

Man hat ja auch beim Trafo keinen Berührungsschutz ala BGVA3 sondern Abstände (norm müßte ich auch raussuchen)


----------



## mariob (13 September 2010)

Schön Jabba,
aber was gelten denn dann überhaupt für Vorschriften wenn nicht BGV A3, Abstände sind dort übrigens auch aufgeführt, aus lauter Dumdideldei werden doch auch keine Abdeckungen eingebaut.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 September 2010)

Hallo mariob,

ich kann jabba nur zustimmen. Wenn es sich um einen abgeschlossenen elektrischen Betriebsraum handelt kannst du alles "offen" haben. Du mußt nur auf die Mindestabstände beim Durchgehen achten. Wenn sich sie offenen Schienen in einer NSHV befinden, deren Türen abgeschlossen sind, kann im normalfall nix passieren..

Allerdings kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, das du bei einer alten NSHV, die offene Schienen hat, ganz andere Probleme hast. Stichworte: thermische Probleme, Gefahr bei Kurzschlüssen und Lichtbögen und natürlich das es für "alte" Schätzchen keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, was bei einer NSHV erheblichen Produktionsausfall bedeuten kann.. 

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Proxy (14 September 2010)

Schau mal in die DIN VDE 0105 da müsste was drin stehen. Bzw.DIN 57105 Teil3/6 oder VDE0105 Teil3/6


----------



## Martin L. (16 September 2010)

Hallo mariob, jabba und co.

also der normale Menschenverstand sollte euch "erfahrenen"
doch schon sagen was sicher und richtig ist!!
Als erstes diskutiere ich nicht welche Vorschrift ich erfüllen muß
sondern im jedem Fall erfülle ich Sie. O.K.

Wo liegt da, das Problem ein paar Stromschinenen mit Kunstoffplatten etc.
abzudecken.
So bin ich immer auf der "richtigen" Seite auch wenn mal der Chef die Trafostation sich ansieht, aber normaler weise nicht betreten darf!!!


In diesem Sinne, noch einen schönen Feierabend.


----------



## mariob (16 September 2010)

*Lieber Martin,*

offensichlich arbeitest Du da, wo gesunder Menschenverstand regiert. Das gönne ich Dir auch von ganzem Herzen, nur wenn man Chefs hat, die nicht wissen das man für Geld arbeiten sollte, entstehen Interessenskonflikte. Schließlich bleibt ein Problem unbemerkt bestehen (solange nix passiert) wenn man nichts tut. So muß ich versuchen das ganze aufgrund von gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu erklären das sich überhaupt was ändert. Insofern ärgert mich da so eine Aussage schon.  Gruß Mario


----------



## Hesse (19 Oktober 2020)

Sorry, ich muss das alte Thema noch mal vor holen.

  Wir haben eine NSHV (Einspeisung 630A) geliefert bekommen 
  „Neu“ von einem Namhaften Hersteller.
  Da sind die Stromschienen 40x12mm auch offen hinter der ersten Abdeckung.
  Also: Schranktür --->  PCV Abdeckung  -- > Stromschienen
  Zum öffnen der PVC Abdeckung braucht man theoretisch Werkzeug (Schraubendreher)
  Geht aber auch mit etwas Gewalt ohne Werkzeug.
  Hinter der Gleichen Abdeckung sind auch FI’s, Automaten und Reihenklemmen.
  Mich Überkommt da Unbehagen, wenn ich daran denke oben an Automaten / Abgangsklemmen arbeiten zu müssen. 
  Diese kann  ich zwar Freischalten,  aber 30 cm darunter sind die offene Stromschienen mit 400V und 400 A.
  Der Hersteller sagt das ist so OK so.

  Warum sind  alle FI’s, Automaten, Klemmen Sicherungen Schütze auch hinter der Abdeckung Berürungssicher  und Stromschienen nicht? 

  Danke für eine Meinung von euch.


----------



## Tobi P. (2 November 2020)

Moin Hesse,

meinst du mit PVC-Abdeckung die Feldabdeckungen? Ich nehme an, die Einbaugeräte lassen sich ohne Ausbau dieser ominösen "PVC-Abdeckungen" bedienen? In dem Fall ist die für das Bedienen der Einbaugeräte erforderliche Fingersicherheit durch die Abdeckungen gegeben. Alles andere, insbesondere wenn es Werkzeug erfordert fällt unter die Kategorie "Arbeiten", im vorliegenden Fall also Arbeiten unter Spannung bzw. zumindest Arbeiten in der Nähe unter Spannung stehender Teile. Das wiederum erfordert eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung und daraus abgeleitete Maßnahmen wie die Arbeiten sicher durchzuführen sind. Der Ausbau der Abdeckungen entgegen dieser Vorgehensweise und ein sich daran anschliessender Stromunfall fällt unter "Dummheit" und erfordert im Extremfall evt. den Einsatz eines Kehrblechs und eines Handfegers.
Insofern dürfte der Aufbau der Anlage korrekt sein.


Gruß Tobi (seit über zehn Jahren AuS-Monteur und hauptsächlich im Bereich Netzversorgung tätig)


----------



## Hesse (6 November 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort,
versteh ich auch alles …..
Aber das ist für mich nicht Stand der Technik…

Du bist aus dem Bereich EVU ? 
selbst dort habe ich sowas lange nicht mehr gesehen …

Egal ....ich will das so nicht. Es wird geändern. so bleibt es nicht …

Ja. für die Abdeckung braucht man theoretisch Werkzeug, 
wenn sich aber mal Böse hinschaue fehlt sie auch von alleine ab …


----------



## Tobi P. (6 November 2020)

Moin,

ah, Hager Energieverteiler mit Univers N-Ausbau. Das ist eine bauartgeprüfte Schaltgerätekombination, der Aufbau ist so wie abgebildet Stand der Technik und auch Stand der Norm. In unseren Anlagen sieht das nicht anders aus, wie bereits geschrieben ist die Fingersicherheit ja nur für das Bedienen erforderlich - was ja gegeben ist - und nicht für das Arbeiten.
Müsste ich in dem abgebildeten Bereich arbeiten würde ich Gummiabdecktücher und Halteklammern verwenden um die offenen Schienen temporär abzudecken, Montage derselben erfordert dann unter anderem spannungsfeste Handschuhe und Störlichtbogen-PSA (Multiseven oder Dehn-Care um mal Beispiele zu nennen). Das ist eine absolute Standard-AuS-Situation, also quasi Alltag.
Ich bin auf besondere Anforderung auch für Netzbetreiber tätig aber mein Hauptarbeitsfeld ist Industrie und Gewerbe. Macht aber keinerlei Unterschied hinsichtlich der Arbeit, das Aufgabenfeld ist identisch.


Gruß Tobi


----------

